# spreading broiler litter after overseeding



## ugabulldog (Aug 8, 2016)

I was hoping to spread litter first but won't be able to get till Dec. It will be broiler cake litter. I am overseeding in Oct with fescue and ryegrass. How bad will it hurt newly sprigged grass to apply litter? I can't really time litter with rain since I am mercy of when neighbor cleans out houses. Thanks


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

ugabulldog said:


> I was hoping to spread litter first but won't be able to get till Dec. It will be broiler cake litter. I am overseeding in Oct with fescue and ryegrass. How bad will it hurt newly sprigged grass to apply litter? I can't really time litter with rain since I am mercy of when neighbor cleans out houses. Thanks


The "cake" part is what does you in....those large pieces will smother out grass. Just hope that it is not full of cake or that the spreader does a good job of breaking it up.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Even with a topnotch spread job I would still be concerned about the salt level.


----------



## ugabulldog (Aug 8, 2016)

So it sounds like I should it might be a good idea to wait till spring before speading litter?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

ugabulldog said:


> So it sounds like I should it might be a good idea to wait till spring before speading litter?


Probably.

Regards, Mike


----------

